# Monster In Law



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

It's been a while since I've posted. Things have gotten much better between the hubby and I. The only problem seems to be his mother... she just gets worse and worse.. 

My little one turned 3 this past month, and she keeps tryin to force me to force him to potty train. You can't force anyone to do something they don't want to do. She says I need to spank him, make him wear it, keep him inside, take toys, make him stand, or take cartoons away when he goes in his diaper. Now, to me, thats cruel to a 3 year old. Who would make their child wear a messy diaper... seriously? Some days, she acts as if she's his momma. She took it upon herself to "spank" him, and left finger print whelps on his arm, yet she claims she didn't do. I know I didn't, she was the only one near him. 

Earlier today, he put in wanting the left overs from dinner last night, so before I can get to the kitchen, she high steps it in there and helps herself to the left overs.. leaves my poor child begging for it, and she acts as if she doesn't hear him. When I confront her, she says "well I'll give him a bite." She such a hog and grouch it's not funny. I'm still in shock that she sat there, eating away, while my 3 year old begged for it. 

I confronted the DH and told him something needed to be done. Our 3 year old didn't have to be treated like this. He replies with "Im highly pissed about it, but you will find a job after the first of the year, she can move out then. There's too much stuff in the house for us to try and find another one and move." 

So, here I am, asking.. What do I do? Do I stick it out or do I pack up and leave? We can't afford this place on what the DH makes on top of other bills.. Help me before I go insane and do something I'll regret.. divorce is NOT an option, we've been through way too much.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Pandakiss said:


> i can relate to this my mil is a crule heartless harpie i would rather be homeless or live in a shelter than live with her if you can afford to move out dosent matter if its an effic apt posses are just things yes my family was homeless and did live in a shelter and lost most of our things and our house and the rest of our things and our car no his mother didnt offer us a place my mom lives in a room no go there but your sittuation is toxic and will make you run to divorce court and prb an affair live any where and get to know one another again
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. Ive actually had an emotional affair, but I know the living situation isnt an excuse. I just hope things turn out for the better.


----------

